
A detailed look at Ubuntu’s new experimental ZFS installer - zdw
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/10/a-detailed-look-at-ubuntus-new-experimental-zfs-installer/
======
retpirato
This is going to be available in linux mint, right? Using ubuntu was a
horrible experience even with 4GB of RAM. Mint was nice though.

